# Los mayores legados de mexicanos antiguos / The legacy of ancient Mexicans



## Mate

Aunque la discusión sigue viva aún, se cree que fueron los antiguos pobladores de lo que hoy es México, Guatemala y Nicaragua quienes "inventaron" el maíz a partir de una plantita insignificante: el teosinte.

¿Qué cosa igualmente útil y perdurable inventó tu cultura?

Although there is still ongoing debate, it is generally believed that it was the ancient Mesoamericans who "invented" corn/maiz by developing an insignificant little plant:  teosinte.

What did your culture invent that had a comparable value and impact?

_Posts in English and Spanish are equally welcome_.


----------



## danielfranco

I have no contribution, but a question: Who were them guys? The Mayan? Or the Toltecs? Or the Olmecs?
Let me know, so I can go google-happy, no?
Thanks.


----------



## Mate

danielfranco said:


> I have no contribution, but a question: Who were them guys? The Mayan? Or the Toltecs? Or the Olmecs?
> Let me know, so I can go google-happy, no?
> Thanks.


Al parecer quienes lo desarrollaron fueron los Mayas. Aunque en el enlace que pongo para tu mayor google-happyness, también mencionan a los antecesores de los Incas.

De nada - Mate

PS: me extraña, Daniel, que sea un argentino quien tenga que explicar a un mexicano la historia del maíz. Si fuera la del tango, vaya y pase. ¡Pero la del maíz! 
Esta juventud de hoy, francamente...


----------



## Cereth

hehe...
bueno ya que hablan del maíz y los mayas, "googleen" "*popol vuh",* en este relato maya se afirma que los mexicanos fuimos creados a partir del maíz...
Somo unos hijos del maíz!!


----------



## Mate

Cereth said:


> hehe...
> bueno ya que hablan del maíz y los mayas, "googleen" "*popol vuh",* en este relato maya se afirma que los mexicanos fuimos creados a partir del maíz...
> Somo unos hijos del maíz!!


Bueno, si es así quiere decir que yo tenía entendido todo al revés. 

Me parece que le voy a pedir al moderador que clausure este hilo; ¡ha nacido de culo! 

¡Gracias Cereth por habernos despertado con la cegadora luz de tu conocimiento! 

Mateamargo


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Estas en serio?

I was just going to wade into beans, squash, tomatoes, sunflowers, and, for a side dish, syphilis.


----------



## Mate

Chaska Ñawi said:


> Estas en serio?
> 
> I was just going to wade into beans, squash, tomatoes, sunflowers, and, for a side dish, syphilis.


Querida Chaska, 

I believe that you know I'm seldom serious by now but, for some reason, this thread was intended to be not only a serious but a provoking and even enlightening one. 
I mean it! 

Pero no hay caso, no.

Ya bien dicen que al que nace barrigón... ¡es al ñudo que lo fajen! 

Cheers - Mate


----------



## Miguelillo 87

The mayans has discoverd the ¡¡¡Zero!!!

Los mayas descubrieron el cero. ¿Muy perdurable no?


----------



## Mate

Miguelillo 87 said:


> The mayans has discoverd the ¡¡¡Zero!!!
> 
> Los mayas descubrieron el cero. ¿Muy perdurable no?


Miguelillo, estoy pasmado. Siempre creí que fueron los árabes los creadores del concepto "cero".

¡Por favor, un árabe ahí, que nos desasne! (aunque sea en árabe).


----------



## Cereth

te equivocas mateamarguísimo...
El cero es legado de los mayas..


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Claro amigo mate, que los árabes hayan sido grandes álgebristas, los mayas tuvieron mucho que ver con eso. este es el *cero* maya. ¿quieres saber más? Ve aquí


----------



## Mate

Ya le pregunté a mi ilustrísimo y cultísimo amigo, el "turco" Carlos Saúl Menem. Me remitió a este interesante enlace que dice, entre otras cosas: 

"...Another invention that revolutionized mathematics was the introduction of the number zero by Muhammad Bin Ahmad in 967 AD. Zero was introduced in the West as late as the beginning of the thirteenth century. Modern society takes the invention of the zero for granted, yet the Zero is a non-trivial concept, that allowed major mathematical breakthroughs...."


----------



## danielfranco

El cero es maya, seguro.
En el continente americano.
Digo, al menos que los mayas también hayan inventado los viajes transoceánicos (¿Quetzalcoátl, anyone?). Y a los griegos también se les ocurrió el cero hace un buen cacho de tiempo, ¿verdad?
Bueno, estaba pensando que a pesar que los mayas fueron lo máximo en su tiempo, realmente no se cuánto de su cultura sea parte de la herencia cultural de los mexicanos actuales.
Digo, con eso que los tales mexicas dominaron tanto... Al menos hasta la llegada de Hernán Cortéz, es decir.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ah claro pero fuen introducido al mucdo moderno, al occidental, en la antigua américa, la américa de los iNcas, mayas, caras rojas, olmecas. Los mayas fueron los primeros.
Como en el occidente ya lo conocian gracias a los árabes. Ahí está el detalles un oceáno de diferncia.
De hecho muchos antropologos siguen sin explicarse las similitudes en las culturas prehispanicas américanas y las del "viejo continente" ¿Raro no'


----------



## Mate

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Claro amigo mate, que los árabes hayan sido grandes álgebristas, los mayas tuvieron mucho que ver con eso. este es el *cero* maya. ¿quieres saber más? Ve aquí


Querido Miguel: El cero de nuestros respetadísimos Mayas que aparece en tu enlace se parece a un pan francés, flauta o baguette. Supongo que lo harían con maíz.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Mateamargo said:


> Ya le pregunté a mi ilustrísimo y cultísimo amigo, el "turco" Carlos Saúl Menem. Me remitió a este interesante enlace que dice, entre otras cosas:
> 
> "...Another invention that revolutionized mathematics was the introduction of the number zero by Muhammad Bin Ahmad in 967 AD. Zero was introduced in the West as late as the beginning of the thirteenth century. Modern society takes the invention of the zero for granted, yet the Zero is a non-trivial concept, that allowed major mathematical breakthroughs...."


Yo tengo etendido que en el occidente fue introducido por los árabes, como bien dices, pero el origen tanto del álgebra como el concepto del cero es de origen hindú. Ahora que en Mesoamerica también se desarrollo independientemente el concepto de cero. Así que matemáticos Mesoamericanos e Hindues llegaron a la misma conclusión, la necesidad del CERO.


----------



## Mate

HUMBERT0 said:


> Yo tengo etendido que en el occidente fue introducido por los árabes, como bien dices, pero el origen tanto del álgebra como el concepto del cero es de origen hindú. Ahora que en Mesoamerica también se desarrollo independientemente el concepto de cero. Así que matemáticos Mesoamericanos e Hindues llegaron a la misma conclusión, la necesidad del CERO.


Totalmente de acuerdo. El concepto de cero y el álgebra son de la India y los árabes lo adoptaron. Los antiguos mesoamericanos llegaron al mismo concepto del cero independientemente, porque era imprescindible. Y terminó, además, resultando perdurable como pocos.


----------



## HUMBERT0

danielfranco said:


> I have no contribution, but a question: Who were them guys? The Mayan? Or the Toltecs? Or the Olmecs?
> Let me know, so I can go google-happy, no?
> Thanks.


No, hasta donde yo tengo entendido, el cultivo del maíz fue anterior al surgimiento de las culturas madre en nuestra región, de hecho fue la agricultura que fomentó la sedentarización y a la postre el surgimiento de las grandes culturas. Si mal no recuerdo los vestigios más antiguos de cultivo de maíz se han encontrado en Puebla. Pero el legado de estos primeros agricultores se fue transmitiendo a las generaciones subsecuentes hasta nuestros días.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Mateamargo said:


> Querido Miguel: El cero de nuestros respetadísimos Mayas que aparece en tu enlace se parece a un pan francés, flauta o baguette. Supongo que lo harían con maíz.


Creo según yo es un caracol. no un pan.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Sabes haciendo memoria, hasta eso no tenemos que ser Mayas u olmecas para haber hacho algo grande.

¿Quién no recuerda a Camarena?
No lo recuerdan, pues cada vez que vean su televisor, ¿Acuérdense de él!
pues el invento la televisión a color.

Sino seguiriamos viendo a Hechizada en Blanco y negro.

¡T.V a color orgullosamente mexicana!


----------



## Mate

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Sabes haciendo memoria, hasta eso no tenemos que ser Mayas u olmecas para haber hacho algo grande.
> 
> ¿Quién no recuerda a Camarena?
> No lo recuerdan, pues cada vez que vean su televisor, ¿Acuérdense de él!
> pues el invento la televisión a color.
> 
> Sino seguiriamos viendo a Hechizada en Blanco y negro.
> 
> ¡T.V a color orgullosamente mexicana!


Muy bien diez, Miguelillo.
Hay un invento muy popular que ha llegado, para quedarse, hace ya tiempo: el bolígafo o Birome (marca comercial)
De wikipedia, en su definición de bolígrafo:
Inventado en 1938 por el inventor y periodista húngaro nacionalizado argentino Ladislao Biró (1899 - 1985), con ayuda de su hermano Georg. En Argentina el 29 de septiembre, día de su nacimiento, se conmemora el Día del Inventor.

De wikilearning: En el año 1928, Ángel Di Cèsare y Alejandro Castelvi inventaron el Colectivo, un medio de transporte popular, parecido al actual autobús, con paradas cada tres o cuatro cuadras. Siguen gozando de buena salud (no así los transeúntes que deben soportar las emanaciones letales provenientes de sus potentes motores diesel, no siempre bien afinados, y muy ruidosos.

Otro?: Juan Vucetich desarrolló en 1891 el sistema de huellas digitales para la identificación de personas. 
Fuente: http://www.infobae.com/notas/nota.php?Idx=187075&IdxSeccion=100438

Luis Agote, un argentino que creó instrumentos para la transfusión sanguínea. Gracias al aporte de este inventor, se logró la primera transfusión con sangre almacenada.
Fuente: http://www.infobae.com/notas/nota.php?Idx=187075&IdxSeccion=100438


----------



## Cereth

con pena admito que en México no se han hecho grandes inventos a pesar de contar con toda la capacidad para ello...
En fin me seguiré remontando a los queridos aztecas que le dieron al mundo una de las mejores drogas felices: EL CHOCOLATE

¿Alguien ha probado el chocolate relleno de tequila o con licor de café?


----------



## Mate

Cereth said:


> ¿Alguien ha probado el chocolate relleno de tequila o con licor de café?


¿Hay alguna variante "light" o de bajas calorías?


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Probé el chocolate relleno de granos de café torrado. Delicioso. Despertador asegurado. 

Los mayas tienen (o tenían) un grado de inventiva, de visión y sabiduría enormes. Aunque no creo (pero que las hay, las hay), el calendario Maya canta unas cuantas verdades, que sea o no casualidad es cuestión de quien lo mira. Creer o reventar, como se dice-

Hay un excelente libro, "La verdadera historia del Chocolate", por Sophie y Michael D. Coe. Es muy interesante. En la contratapa dice que:

"Theobroma cacao... Chocolate... El alimento de los dioses. ¿Deliciosa golosina o causa de jaquecas? ¿Afrodisiaco o tónico medicinal? ¿Símbolo religioso o moneda mesoamericana? Este delicioso relato acerca de uno de los alimentos predilectos del mundo se basa en la botánica, la arqueología, la socioeconomía y el arte culinario para presentar por primera vez una historia completa y precisa del chocolate."

Encontré también este site sobre chocolate, interesante. http://www.buscajalisco.com/bj/bjfiles_archivo/chocolate_2/chocolate_2primera.html


----------



## Cereth

Lucia gracias por el link!!
Muy interesante!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Cereth said:


> con pena admito que en México no se han hecho grandes inventos a pesar de contar con toda la capacidad para ello...
> En fin me seguiré remontando a los queridos aztecas que le dieron al mundo una de las mejores drogas felices: EL CHOCOLATE
> 
> ¿Alguien ha probado el chocolate relleno de tequila o con licor de café?


Pues aunque no hemos hecho mucho por al ciencia, creo que lo hemos hecho ha sido trascendente. Lo que pasa es que a veces nos sentimos opacados por los garndes que tienen a la NASA o dependencias más chidas.


----------



## Mate

Estimados: 

Lo que me impulsó a comenazar este hilo fue, y sigue siendo, tener un espectro amplio de los logros de la mayor cantidad de culturas posible.

Hasta el momento, y gracias a Dios, sólo hemos recibido contribuciones de mexicanos y argentinos. 

Posibles motivos: el título del hilo y el idioma elegido.

Creo que un cambio de título y de idioma será bien recibido y, con suerte, llegará a llamar un poco más la atención de gente perteneciente a otras culturas. 

Como todos los que hemos posteado sabemos inglés, podremos, si así nos apetece, seguir colaborando y sobre todo aprendiendo como hasta ahora.

Pediré a los moderadores que me ayuden a hacer los cambios mencionados.

Un saludo - Mate


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Claro Mate, ya sabes que ahora el Inglés está en su auge, estuvo bien nuestra platica en nuestro idioma, pero creo que el mucdo tiene más que decir.
See you Spanish, Welcome English!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Los inventores españoles son famosos por ponerle palos a otras cosas que ya existen. A un caramelo se le pone un palo y se obtiene el chupa-chups. A un barco se le pone otro casco encima y un palo (especialmente sofisticado) para mirar y tienes el submarino, que además ya disparaba torpedos (también llamados "palos mojados de la muerte"). El helicóptero es otro invento que incorpora complejos mecanismos de palos y deriva del autogiro de De La Cierva. Y si a las figuritas de unos señores vestidos de futbolistas las atraviesas con un palo, tienes el futbolín.

Pero ninguno es tan fabuloso como el mejor invento del mundo y parte de la periferia. Lo más asombroso es que sólo tiene 50 años  


Freud estaría fascinado con tanto palo, sin duda. También son españoles otros inventos como el control remoto y la primera radio de transmisión de voz (no de señales telegráficas y once años antes de que Marconi presentase la suya) pero obviamente estos inventos no son tan importantes porque no tienen palos.


----------



## loladamore

Mateamargo said:


> Querido Miguel: El cero de nuestros respetadísimos Mayas que aparece en tu enlace se parece a un pan francés, flauta o baguette. Supongo que lo harían con maíz.





			
				Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Creo según yo es un caracol


Según algo que leí alguna vez en alguna parte (cuando aún tenía neuronas), tanto el caracol maya como la mazorca azteca se utilizaban como símbolos del cero.

Retomando la pregunta inicial, creo que lo más útil y perdurable que ha inventado un británico es el *papel de baño*.

Saludos.


----------



## Mate

Y puestos ya a hablar de palos y de su insoslayable participación en el insólito universo de los inventos, no puede dejar de mencionarse, además del palito para escribir de Ladislao Biró, el otro palo argentino:
_"...En breves palabras, cuentan los historiadores que un mediodía, Fallotico vio a un ciego esperando para cruzar en una esquina. Siendo un hombre de bien como era, ayudó al discapacitado, pero quedó obsesionado con una pregunta: ¿Cómo hacer para distinguir a un ciego y poder ayudarlo?_
_La idea siguió a este santafesino, que por aquel entonces vivía en el barrio de Flores (Buenos Aires), hasta que dio en el clavo. Un bastón blanco serviría. El 22 de junio de 1931 lo ofreció a la Biblioteca Argentina para Ciegos. Poco después se convertiría en un símbolo universal...."_

Obtenido de "http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jos%C3%A9_Mario_Fall%C3%B3tico"

No, si en cuestión de palos y palitos los argentinos no nos quedamos atrás, no señor.

El Dr. Quizá dijo -y cito- "_Freud estaría fascinado con tanto palo, sin duda_." 

A no dudarlo mi estimado Dr.Quizá. 

Ahora imagine UD lo que hubiera significado para el tan celebrado como denostado prohombre *Sigismund Schlomo Freud* el conocer los fálicos inventos de españoles y argentinos e imaginar su relación con la concavidad femenina con que los antiguos Mayas simbolizaban el cero (una concha).

¡Menudo festín interpretativo se hubiera hecho el degeneradito ese!

Un saludo y buenas noches - Mate.


----------



## Mate

loladamore said:


> Según algo que leí alguna vez en alguna parte (cuando aún tenía neuronas), tanto el caracol maya como la mazorca azteca se utilizaban como símbolos del cero.
> 
> Retomando la pregunta inicial, creo que lo más útil y perdurable que ha inventado un británico es el *papel de baño*.
> 
> Saludos.


Lola querida, lamento decirte que he leído numerosos artículos escritos por los más encumbrados y reputados científicos y ¿sabes qué? Todos concluyen que el papel de baño se lo pasan por el lugar ese que queda en el extremo austral de la espalda.
Incluso se ha llegado a oír de los académicos menos corteses que, si es ese el gran invento de los británicos, que se lo metan en el mismo lugar mencionado arriba.

Cariños - Mate


----------



## danielfranco

Al fin que ya viene echo rollo.


----------



## Mate

danielfranco said:


> Al fin que ya viene echo rollo.


Lo cual facilita enormemente la tarea y evita algún que otro lagrimón.


----------



## loladamore

Mi querido Mate:

No me parece poca cosa el invento del papel de baño para que lo minimizes así. Pero bueno, está bien: en caso de tener que metermelo por donde dices, insisto que hagas lo mismo con el invento argentino que mencionas.

Otro invento británico fue obra de Tim Berners-Lee. No te diré qué fue, pero te daré una pista. Las iniciales de su invento son: W.W.W.

Saludos - ¿con cariño?
Lola


----------



## Mate

Queridísima Lola:

Se ha producido un lamentable malentendido, tal vez producto de las diferencias que existen entre nuestros respectivos lenguajes maternos.

No es a tí a quien se ha propuesto que se meta el papel por donde el sol jamás ilumina. Nunca se me ocurriría semejante barbaridad: ¡Dios no lo permita!. 

Fueron los aludidos científicos de renombre internacional quienes han sugerido que los inventores (ingleses) del papel de baño sean quienes lo hagan. 

En cuanto a Tim Berners-Lee y su invento W.W.W., dame un poco de tiempo para desentrañar el acertijo.

Con eterno cariño - Mate



loladamore said:


> Mi querido Mate:
> 
> No me parece poca cosa el invento del papel de baño para que lo minimizes así. Pero bueno, está bien: en caso de tener que metermelometérmelo por donde dices, insisto en que hagas lo mismo con el invento argentino que mencionas.
> 
> Otro invento británico fue obra de Tim Berners-Lee. No te diré qué fue, pero te daré una pista. Las iniciales de su invento son: W.W.W.
> 
> Saludos - ¿con cariño?
> Lola


----------



## loladamore

Menos mal, Mate. Me confundieron estas dos claúsulas:


> si es ese el gran invento de los británicos, que se lo metan en el mismo lugar mencionado arriba.


que interpreté como una invitación a los británicos en general a llenar el vacío.

Felicidades por el palo argentino (ji ji ji), pero ¿qué más han aportado los argentinos a la cultura global?

¿Sabían que el inventor del *MP3 es mexicano*?


----------



## Dr. Quizá

loladamore said:


> ¿Sabían que el inventor del *MP3 es mexicano*?



Lamento informar de que eso es más falso que un billete de 17,50. Aunque me ha hecho gracia que pretendan hacer creer que "MP" en "MP3" son las iniciales de "Martínez Pinedo", los apellidos del supuesto inventor  (es la forma corta de "Moving Pictures Experts Group 1 Audio Layer 3").

Además, no tiene palo.


----------



## loladamore

Pero si ya leiste la nota, verás que Martínez Pérez ya tiene su "Fundación Martínez para los Avances Tecnológicos Nacionales" (FUNMATEN) y que todo fue avalado por el "International Digital Mendi Bureau". Bonita historia, ¿no?

¿Ya googleaste a la fundación y al Bureau? Yo sí (je je je). Lástima que no sea el 28 de diciembre.

Para reivindicar a los mexicanos, lo de González Camarena y la tele a color sí es verdad. No pongo un vínculo porque ya no me creerán.

Saludos.
Lola


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Sí, sí. Cuando lo ví me acordé de los fabulosos inventos de la familia Toledo, que me acabo de acordar del nombre:

http://biyubi.com/

Creo que mi favorito es el detector computerizado de tesoros.


----------



## loladamore

¡Ja ja ja! Salió una nota recientemente de la famosa familia Toledo en la revista *proceso*. Los Toledo por lo menos existen; Jesús MP(3) resulta ser un poco más escurridizo, por no decir totalmente ficticio.

Retomando el tema, creo que un británico inventó el lápiz.


----------



## Mate

Te diré una cosa Lola, porque esto me parece que encajaría mejor en otro hilo ubicado en el foro "Sólo Español", ¿qué te parece si acuñas la palabra "pseudonerd" o "seudonerd"?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Dr. Quizá said:


> Los inventores españoles son famosos por ponerle palos a otras cosas que ya existen. A un caramelo se le pone un palo y se obtiene el chupa-chups. .


Guau, ¿A poco sí es española?


----------



## loladamore

> ¿qué te parece si acuñas la palabra "pseudonerd" o "seudonerd"?


 
¿Y yo porqué, si tú lo acabas de hacer? Prefiero "pseudonerd" pero me parece que ambas formas serían aceptables.

¿La guitarra también cuenta como invento de los españoles? No fue palo lo que insertaron en este caso sino mástil, pero por ahí va la cosa.
A propósito de la guitarra, tengo la duda si el uso de la palabra _guitar_ en la lengua inglesa debe considerarse Espanglish. 

Saludos.


----------



## HUMBERT0

loladamore said:


> Mi querido Mate:
> 
> No me parece poca cosa el invento del papel de baño para que lo minimizes así.


Lola a mi me parece un invento importantisimo, digo, cuando uno se pone a pensar en la alternativa, es mejor que el olote ¿No?. A mi me han contado que en algunos ranchos apartados de la civilización, hasta no hace mucho tiempo todavía se usaba olote  . Menos mal que uno ya puede llevarse esos pequeños inventos consigo.

Bravo por los británicos.


----------



## danielfranco

HUMBERT0 said:


> Lola a mi me parece un invento importantisimo, digo, cuando uno se pone a pensar en la alternativa, es mejor que el olote ¿No?. A mi me han contado que en algunos ranchos apartados de la civilización, hasta no hace mucho tiempo todavía se usaba olote  . Menos mal que uno ya puede llevarse esos pequeños inventos consigo.
> 
> Bravo por los británicos.


 
Completamente de acuerdo con Humbert0. Agradécele a todos los británicos de nuestra parte, por favor, Lola.
Consideren: cuando uno anda en la labor (cosechando, plantando, pizcando, etc.) y uno tiene que ir, pues uno nomás va y ya. El problema es que a veces ni olotes hay por ahí. Y ni modo, a veces hasta los guijarros tienen que hacer el papel del... este... papel.

[This has been brought to you as part of my efforts to externalize some of my most traumatic experiences for therapy purposes. Thank you.]


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Canadians are in a really awkward place, as far as answering Mate's original question.  If we had a definitive culture, I could say that we invented insulin - but that was one Canadian on a two-man team - and not our culture per say.

I could say that we invented igloos, but that would have been the ancestors of the Inuit - whose culture has changed considerably of late anyway.

I could say that a Canadian invented the zipper - but that's one Canadian, and the culture of which he was a part no longer really exists.


----------



## DickHavana

Dr. Quizá said:


> Los inventores españoles son famosos por ponerle palos a otras cosas que ya existen. A un caramelo se le pone un palo y se obtiene el chupa-chups. A un barco se le pone otro casco encima y un palo (especialmente sofisticado) para mirar y tienes el submarino, que además ya disparaba torpedos (también llamados "palos mojados de la muerte"). El helicóptero es otro invento que incorpora complejos mecanismos de palos y deriva del autogiro de De La Cierva. Y si a las figuritas de unos señores vestidos de futbolistas las atraviesas con un palo, tienes el futbolín.
> 
> Pero ninguno es tan fabuloso como el mejor invento del mundo y parte de la periferia. Lo más asombroso es que sólo tiene 50 años
> 
> 
> Freud estaría fascinado con tanto palo, sin duda. También son españoles otros inventos como el control remoto y la primera radio de transmisión de voz (no de señales telegráficas y once años antes de que Marconi presentase la suya) pero obviamente estos inventos no son tan importantes porque no tienen palos.




jajaja
Ha estado muy agudo, la verdad.

Los vascos también hemos contribuido a nuestro modo al avance de la humanidad. Creo sinceramente que entre los numerosos inventos aportados por los vascos, la mayoría de los cuales todavía desconozco,  el mejor de todos es el  *kalimotxo*, que si no fuera por todos esos complots judeo-masónicos que parecen siempre atacar a nuestra querida España haría tiempo que habría desbancado a bebidas tan sofisticadas (y tan caras) como el cubalibre, el bloody-mary o la margarita.

Os explico el secreto. Sólo hace falta un vino barato (con los vinos de mesa Tetrabrick sabe mejor) y Coca-Cola (esto sí, ojo, esto es fundamental, la Coca-Cola tiene que ser de marca,¿eh?). Y ya está. Coges, mezclas y a beber. Si lo que quieres es que te lo sirvan y quieres quedar como el rey del mambo, pon especial hincapié en que sea un *kalimotxo* con *vino de Don Simón*. Si alguno está interesado en convertirse en un maestro en la preparación de esta original bebida y asombrar con ella a sus conquistas, aquí tiene una receta que en nuestro altruismo los vascos os regalamos sin exigir a cambio derechos de autor.


----------



## Cereth

oye Dickhavana...que me he reido con lo del kalimotxo
que quziás me anime a hacerlo


----------



## Mate

loladamore said:


> Menos mal, Mate. Me confundieron estas dos claúsulas:
> 
> que interpreté como una invitación a los británicos en general a llenar el vacío.
> 
> Felicidades por el palo argentino (ji ji ji), pero ¿qué más han aportado los argentinos a la cultura global?
> 
> ¿Sabían que el inventor del *MP3 es mexicano*?


Observa con cuidado, Lola, que lo que he citado se refiere a los inventores británicos y no a las inventoras británicas.

Otro viejo invento argentino -atribuido a los indios Pampas, Tehuelches, Het, Charrúas y Patagones- lo constituyen las boleadoras. Trátase de un instrumento arrojadizo consistente en dos (a veces tres) tiras de cuero trenzado unidas por un extremo. Cada una de estas tiras remata en una bola de piedra, diestramente atada para asegurarse de que no se desprenda. He tomado este retrato del hijo del famoso cacique Patoruzú revoleando su instrumento rematado con esferas pétreas.

Este arte de caza fue el arma de elección de los antiguos aborígenes que correteban por las inmensas pampas eligiendo a sus presas entre los entonces abundantes ñandúes y guanacos -entre otras bestias.
El objeto tenía como objeto enredar las patas de la presa para hacerla rodar por el piso. Luego de esto, los integrantes de los Pueblos Originarios -o dicho en políticamente incorrecto, los indios- se abalanzaban sobre la presa inmovilizada para rematarla.

Ahora que ya tenemos palos, conchas y bolas entre los inventos antiguos, ¿no sería bueno resucitar al finado Segismundo para que nos explique un poco las relaciones que vinculan entre sí a estos elementos de simbolismo sexual inequívoco ?


----------



## Mate

Chaska Ñawi said:


> I could say that a Canadian invented the zipper - but that's one Canadian, and the culture of which he was a part no longer really exists.


Sorry. I blame myself for this unforgivable oblivion: The zipper. Undoubtedly it should have had something to do with sticks, shells (conchas) and balls.

Merry Christmas! - Mate


----------



## loladamore

Mateamargo said:


> Observa con cuidado, Lola, que lo que he citado se refiere a los inventores británicos y no a las inventoras británicas.


Más te vale. En cuanto invente algo, te aviso.



> Ahora que ya tenemos palos, conchas y bolas entre los inventos antiguos, ¿no sería bueno resucitar al finado Segismundo para que nos explique un poco las relaciones que vinculan entre sí a estos elementos de simbolismo sexual inequívoco ?


Gracias por proporcionar algo de calor en esta temporada de frio, y más en estas tierras, donde se congelan palos, conchas y bolas de todo tipo. Estoy disfrutando de la aportación más importante de escocia, el whiskey, y un poco menos de esa bolsa con palos que se llama gaita.

Saludos y _slàinte_.
Lola


----------



## Mate

I hear that Scots invented, or better said developed, an astonishing variety of the most amazing, long lasting and useful breeds of dogs, sheep and cattle. 

Merry Christmas Lola, and take it straight. I like scotch that way too.

Cheers - Mate


----------

